# The Dead Animal Room



## Texas Blonde (Dec 5, 2006)

My grandfather and great grandfather used to do alot of hunting in Africa, and Asia.  My grandfather has a large collection of their trophies.  He showed them to me the other day, so I was able to get pictures.  He calls the display room  "The Dead Animal Room", lol.  

As a disclaimer, all of the trophies shown are very old.  Most from around Hemingways time.  When these animals were taken, it was completely legal.  I do not, and my family does not, advocate the hunting of these animals anymore.  While I know everyone is entitled to their opinion, keep in mind the light of the times.  Attitudes about hunting and animals have changed since then.  

Im sharing these pics because most of the stuff is really really cool.  Its not something you get to see everyday.  There were more in our collection, but alot of stuff was donated to museums as they are becoming hard to find.  We kept the favorites, and the ones in the best condition.  

This is a portion of the African wall.  Those are real Elephant tusks, they weigh about 100lbs ea.  The mount in the middle is a greater Kudu, and above it is a lesser Kudu.  The beautiful ones with the long arching horns are a type of Oryx.  There is a wildebeast in the upper right hand corner.





















More African antelopes.  Unfortunatly, I dont know all of the names.






Here are more Africans.  The black Rhino in the first pic is #2 in the Safari Club Internationals record books.  My grandfather shot it when he was 30 years old.





















More of the record book Rhino.  Its a really beautiful animal.











There are a few things from Asia.  Most noticably this tiger.











This first pic is of an Asian leopard, the second is an African leopard.  You can  see the differences in the rosettes.  











This is some of the North American trophies.  The larger of the bison was shot by my great grandfather.  The elk is my grandfathers, as are most of the deer.
















And finally, we come to the polar bear.  Its by far the most impressive animal I have ever seen.  The mount is correct in size, and the animal stands over 9' tall including the 7" tall base it stands on.
















My friend is 5'11" in the boots.  Isnt it amazing how the animal completely dwarfs him?!


----------



## Gigas (Dec 5, 2006)

Who's the poor cutout thats getting mauled


----------



## Texas Blonde (Dec 5, 2006)

Gigus said:


> Who's the poor cutout thats getting mauled


LOL!!  Thats Flat Stanley.  Hes part of an elementary school project.  My friends daughter sent him to me for a Texas adventure, and one of the things I did was take pics with the animals.  My grandfather tried to convince me to put him in the bears mouth, but I thought that might scare the kids.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 5, 2006)

part of me dies when i see this


----------



## syndicate (Dec 5, 2006)

absolutely horrible to see all these dead animals.may seem cool to some but its clearly not.especially such species that are clearly endengared or close to exticnt these days from selfish  people who feel the need to kill these wild animals for fun.makes me sick!!!!!  
not tryint to direct this at u sky as im sure u love animals and would never do this but im sorry this kind of thing angers me


----------



## arachnocat (Dec 5, 2006)

That is the coolest room I have ever seen! Those mounts are absolutely beautiful especially the one of the cat climbing out of the wall (looks like a leopard). I've only seen stuff like that in a museum. You are lucky to be able to get up close to it. That polar bear is kick ass. Yes it's sad to see all those dead animals, but taxidermy is truely an art and it's amazing all the work that went into making those animals look alive. 
Totally awesome. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dilbrain (Dec 5, 2006)

Amazing pics of a time when we didn't know better.
Thanks for sharing them with us Bro.
:clap:


----------



## Texas Blonde (Dec 5, 2006)

I realize this isnt for everyone, and I posted it expecting to get many negative responses.  But please remember that when these animals were killed, ideas were much different.  Instead of getting angry at something that was done in the past, and isnt changeable, wouldnt it be better to work towards changing the future?

Again, I shared these so people can get a chance to see something new.  Not trying to upset anyone.


----------



## Dilbrain (Dec 5, 2006)

I liked the pics and , like I said, we did not know any better then.
No offense meant towards the gents who shot those animals. 
We just didn't know any different back then.
I lived in South Africa as a kid and people shot every type of animal , Apartheid ruled, all things change.
It's nice sometimes to remember the past.
Please don't be despondant if your photos get some negativity.
Any response is better than none.


----------



## Ewok (Dec 5, 2006)

Those trophies aer cool but also kind of sad, but like you said people's ideas were different back then. That polar bear is something else! It's paw is the size of that guy's head


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 5, 2006)

syndicate said:


> absolutely horrible to see all these dead animals.may seem cool to some but its clearly not.especially such species that are clearly endengared or close to exticnt these days from selfish  people who feel the need to kill these wild animals for fun.makes me sick!!!!!
> not tryint to direct this at u sky as im sure u love animals and would never do this but im sorry this kind of thing angers me


 this happened before you were born so why you gotta act like that. I also dont believe that we should hunt for sport, however i do believe we are not out of line to hunt and eat what we kill. if you do you have that right but you do not have the right to harrass those who want to hunt


----------



## Taceas (Dec 5, 2006)

While sad and unfortunate for the animals, especially that black rhino wow...it is still awe inspiring to see things you don't normally get to see. Especially for those of us without a nice museum nearby.

Awesome mounts and several of those African antelopes are truly stunning. The gracefulness in the neck and the shape of the horns are so breathtaking. 

I would hope people could be more mature than the average bear and at least READ your text before letting their mouth get ahead of their brain. So just ignore the negativity, if you can.

There's a guy locally to us who has a lot of exotic heads in his basement as well. He even has a wall of monkey heads, one of which is a rare one-eyed monkey. Its been years since I was down there but it was awesome indeed.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 5, 2006)

Drachenjager said:


> this happened before you were born so why you gotta act like that. I also dont believe that we should hunt for sport, however i do believe we are not out of line to hunt and eat what we kill. if you do you have that right but you do not have the right to harrass those who want to hunt


hey buddy im entitled to my opionion and if you read my post i mentioned this is not directed at her.also yeah times were different back then.these animals were not protected then, BUT outright slaughtering them for sport in me eyes is no different then as it is now.wasnt right then.still isnt right now


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 5, 2006)

Those are some awesome mounts and a cool room. I love hunting.


----------



## Dilbrain (Dec 5, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Those are some awesome mounts and a cool room. I love hunting.




Good for you Chap !


----------



## Timmy (Dec 5, 2006)

You eat meat? Shooting an animal that was popular in areas, not protected, and not endangered is not nearly what you are trying to make it out to be. If cows somehow get extinct would you bitch at every butcher, every store, every person that supported or ate a cow. The way we kill animals now is much more of a "slaughter" then shooting an animal. 



> hey buddy im entitled to my opionion and if you read my post i mentioned this is not directed at her.also yeah times were different back then.these animals were not protected then, BUT outright slaughtering them for sport in me eyes is no different then as it is now.wasnt right then.still isnt right now


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 5, 2006)

syndicate said:


> hey buddy im entitled to my opionion and if you read my post i mentioned this is not directed at her.also yeah times were different back then.these animals were not protected then, BUT outright slaughtering them for sport in me eyes is no different then as it is now.wasnt right then.still isnt right now


Be Glad you live in the north , People in the south take hunting seriously. I wont hunt for a trophy , but many do down here and its not wise to voice the opinion you have in such a tone around a redneck with a firearm lol 

PS this was a joke in case you wondered


----------



## lucanidae (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it is cool, I love taxidermy. One super uncool thing:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/07/060712-black-rhino.html
Black rhinos have gone extinct in the wild.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 5, 2006)

Drachenjager said:


> Be Glad you live in the north , People in the south take hunting seriously. I wont hunt for a trophy , but many do down here and its not wise to voice the opinion you have in such a tone around a redneck with a firearm lol


 
i imagine you are a bush supporter aswell.
to stay on Topic tho if people want to hunt fine.im not stopping you.i think its in humans nature to go and kill lots of things.do i think its right tho?not really but thats my opinion so to bad


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 5, 2006)

syndicate said:


> i imagine you are a bush supporter aswell.
> to stay on Topic tho if people want to hunt fine.im not stopping you.i think its in humans nature to go and kill lots of things.do i think its right tho?not really but thats my opinion so to bad


well this isnt the polo-ticks forum lol but i dont support any polotician as all of them are full of guano lol none support the constitution like they swear to uphold. Especially those sailors from new england


----------



## syndicate (Dec 5, 2006)

i hear ya man


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 5, 2006)

Whether it happened in the past or not, it represents a wild disabandon of respect for nature. Tigers, almost extinct in the wild. Black Rhino's, almost extinct in the wild except for Western Black Rhinos, they're gone completely. Asiatic and African Leopards, both threatened in the wild. The majority of the African Hoofed stock, threatened in the wild. It may have happened years ago but the heads on the wall are part of their downfall. Don't get me wrong. Hunters are actually one of the better sources of conservationism in America. Ducks Unlimted has saved and restored more wetlands than the private sector and the government combined. Deer hunters has actually set back the balance lost by the extinction of mega predators in North American forests. But hunting for the sake of blowing some animals brains out and putting its hide on a wall is disgusting no matter how you attempt to rationalize it to me.


----------



## Drachenjager (Dec 5, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:


> Whether it happened in the past or not, it represents a wild disabandon of respect for nature. Tigers, almost extinct in the wild. Black Rhino's, almost extinct in the wild except for Western Black Rhinos, they're gone completely. Asiatic and African Leopards, both threatened in the wild. The majority of the African Hoofed stock, threatened in the wild. It may have happened years ago but the heads on the wall are part of their downfall. Don't get me wrong. Hunters are actually one of the better sources of conservationism in America. Ducks Unlimted has saved and restored more wetlands than the private sector and the government combined. Deer hunters has actually set back the balance lost by the extinction of mega predators in North American forests. But hunting for the sake of blowing some animals brains out and putting its hide on a wall is disgusting no matter how you attempt to rationalize it to me.


Trophy hunters do not hunt to "blow some animals brains out" as that would ruin the mount. But i have no use for hunting JUST to have a trophy. If i happen to kill one that is impressive for food, and can afford the taxidermist fees then i may have one mounted. But i tend to shoot the culls, the animals wiht apparantly weaker genes. They tend to taste as good and keeps the better breeding stock in the wild to reproduce.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 5, 2006)

Drachenjager said:


> Trophy hunters do not hunt to "blow some animals brains out" as that would ruin the mount.



Yea, its a figure of speech.


----------



## Sheri (Dec 5, 2006)

Agreed.

Beating your wife was allowed at one time, as was keeping slaves.

Yet, seeing the pictures of it from a time it was legal would _still_ horrify me.

However, life is life and though we cannot change the past, we can carve a new future.  Well, there's optimism. Genuine but likely misguided. *sigh*

Anyway, I have had to edit this thread due to a personal attack...

I really, really hate seeing these pictures, so please... keep me out of this thread by keeping it civil.

Oh, and don't forget the report-a-post function.  

Not only does it work... but hey, it's fun too.  
(and nothing dies when you pull the trigger.)


----------



## Ewok (Dec 5, 2006)

Whats that tiny animal in front of the black rhino picture?  

Wow thats sad about the black rhino being extinct in the wild! Are there only two types of rhino in africa?  I hope I can get to Africa soon before everything is dead lol


----------



## Varden (Dec 6, 2006)

While I don't believe in hunting animals for trophies (it's okay if you eat the meat, too), that is still by far the coolest room I have yet seen!  My husband even came in to look at the pictures--which is miraculous in and of itself! 

Very nice!


----------



## Never_2_Old (Dec 6, 2006)

Weak-eyed, hard of hearing, bow-legged shaved chimp + oposing thumbs and large brain = ultimate predator.  It's a fact of life.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420 (Dec 6, 2006)

i'm from louisiana. i don't like bush. i'm not a hick. oil doesn't turn me on. but meat tastes real good, and i love hunting. try to keep in mind the fact that they weren't hunting endangered animals. it was a long time ago when these animals were taken. anyway, it's a really awesome trophy room. i have some animals mounted on my wall, but they were all turned into sausage and steak before that. also, it would have been way more awesome if they had mounted the entirety of the big cats instead of just half of the body. thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## lucanidae (Dec 6, 2006)

> try to keep in mind the fact that they weren't hunting endangered animals.


Maybe not, but hunting is what ended up making them endagered. And in the end, it was poachers that destroyed the black rhino.


----------



## MRL (Dec 6, 2006)

That's pretty awesome, thanks for sharing Sky! Must be cool having sort of an exhibit like what you see at any museum (reminds me of natural history in NY and Chicago) in your grandfather's house!


----------



## Mr_Baker4420 (Dec 6, 2006)

lucanidae said:


> Maybe not, but hunting is what ended up making them endagered. And in the end, it was poachers that destroyed the black rhino.


yes poaching is bad! very bad! but regulated hunting can actually be good for some animals. trophy hunts are quite pricey, and the profits can be used for breeding programs as well as purchasing land for reserves. also, try to keep in mind mass urbanization kills more animals than hunting.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 6, 2006)

So when are you gonna strip the skin off them and get some skulls?


----------



## Thoth (Dec 6, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Not only does it work... but hey, it's fun too.
> (and nothing dies when you pull the trigger.)


Where's the fun in that... 

Though that is a very cool room (reminds me of the "trophy room" in the Boston Museum of Science) and could potentially be used as a great teaching tool.


----------



## Socrates (Dec 6, 2006)

Crotalus said:


> So when are you gonna strip the skin off them and get some skulls?


 ROFLMAO    Good one, Lelle.  REAL good!  HaHaHAAA.  

Sky, is the fur of a Polar Bear soft? And is it true that their skin is black?

How soft is the tiger?

Did you pet all of them?

:8o Sorry about all them questions...I'm just curious.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## drapion (Dec 6, 2006)

Sky, Thank you for sharing those pics with us!!!!They are truely some great impressive animals and I thank you that I got to see them..I don't think I have ever saw anything of the sort before but I am glad I got to...Thanks!!!
:worship: 
Darren


----------



## arachnocat (Dec 6, 2006)

Hehe. If I was in that room I would definitely pet everything. How often do you get to pet a polar bear or a rhino?  

Someone mentioned a room full of monkey heads. Boy would that be creepy.:1:  Monkeys kind of creep me out anyway, especially one eyed monkeys


----------



## brandi (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you for sharing these pics, what an amazing catalogue of natural history.  Yes, the loss if life is sad, but I would like to add just two points.

1) Poaching, particularly for useless Asian "folk" medicines, are what drove rhinos and tigers to the brink of extinction, not hunting.

2) The game animals were very likely NOT wasted or just taken for trophy.  Even into present days, the meat from the game animals is kept by the local guide.  Often this is the only source of meat and income this family will have.


----------



## james41777 (Dec 7, 2006)

wow those are like.. very perfectly preserved!!
very nice and cool..thakns for sharing!


----------



## dtknow (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm thinking the intent of posting the photos is to show us some amazing animals that even in a rather pathetic state(ok, lets be honest) are still awe inspiring to look at. It should encourage us to do more to preserve the living animals that these mounts represent. 

Good points by Mr. Baker btw. If the wild stocks are worth something their is more of an incentive to preserve and protect them from poachers.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Dec 7, 2006)

Socrates said:


> ROFLMAO    Good one, Lelle.  REAL good!  HaHaHAAA.
> 
> Sky, is the fur of a Polar Bear soft? And is it true that their skin is black?
> 
> ...


The polar bear is very soft actually.  And the hair is suprisingly long.  The tiger is a bit rougher, but the hair on the stomach and chest is really nice.  I measured my growth by that tiger.  It used to hang in my grandparents living room, before my grandmother died and my grandfather sold the house.  I remember when I couldnt even touch the wooden base, and then the day I realized I could touch the toes.  I was really excited when I could finally touch the face.  Its probably my favorite of all the mounts, for that reason.  

@Lelle- If I tried to do that, Id probably end up on that wall.    There are a few European mounts that turned out really good, but most of them are still in storage.  We have a cape buffalo skull thats incredible.  You can see it in one of the pictures behind the bear.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 11, 2006)

absolutely incredible Sky! hey, where's the pig head? 
The second i saw that room i thought that it would be creepy to be trying to find the bathroom in that house at night, and you find a lightswitch, and when the lights come on you are in a room full of big scary animals. lol! I think i would die of a heart attack.


----------



## DavidRS (Dec 11, 2006)

No matter what your point of view, that is a magnificient collection of trophys. Very few of us will never get to see animals like that, either dead or alive. Sky, you should be proud of your grandfather's & great grandfather's collection, and you shouldn't have to apologize to anyone for it.


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeh, as impressive as they are, i still find them upsetting to see.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Dec 13, 2006)

*Hunting to some is upsetting, but ITS still cool that he posted these...Honestly, How often are you going to see someone who's got a rhino, none the less 100lbs Elephant tusks?? It's Sad that they were taken yes, But hell...I hunt, I Eat what I hunt and i LOVE TO HUNT...Mad Props to your Grandfathers there Boss, Some good lookin Animals *


----------



## Dark (Dec 13, 2006)

kinda blows my mind that people kill exotic animals for new flavor  

I also heard that polar bear meat is very unhealthy (could be wrong). Too bad those beautiful animals are found more often on a wall then in the wild.  

Even if at the time they were fine as a species, doesn't necessarially  mean we should shoot them for art. Why not just draw them, sometimes the pictures even look better then the actual animal. 

If you really hungry there is always chicken.

Sorry for negative reply 

Eric


----------



## Galapoheros (Dec 13, 2006)

My view is that the intent of the thread was to show exotic animal species, ...as specimens.  Doesn't make me sad.  If some are gone, they are gone.  That's it.  If you take in reality, it won't bother you as much.  Hopefully, we've learned.  But you can't do anything to change what's happened.  Nice to move on.  Nice to see what was, just like people like looking at fossils.  Complaining about it is completely a waste of thought.  I'd rather see the mounts than someone destroy them because they were 'upset' about them.  I know nobody talked about destroying them but that's what many would want to do.  Some of these animals are history (no pun intended) and some will be priceless artifacts someday.  Some may already be so.  This is no longer a trophy room.  These are specimens.  And man, those are some really nice specimens!  Yea, there is allot of machismo when it comes to hunting in some areas.  It's socially taught stuff in these areas.  I think if people really thought for themselves instead of outside themselves, they'd see that it really doesn't mean anything to kill an 8 point buck instead of a 10 point buck.  The 10 point just happened to walk by your blind!  It doesn't make you any different at all.  These insecurities are funny things.  "Bringing home the bacon" today means what takes care of you, or you and your family, and that is, ...Money!  Money that will buy your dead animals.....AND dead plants that somebody else killed.  Yea, somebody else killed the plants you eat.  I will hunt sometimes but only for food first and then turn it into a sport if I want.  Never the other way around.  My parents own a ranch and it's necessary to hunt for wildlife management.  The reason for that is because people have killed the predators like wolves, coyotes (coming back), cougars, etc.  There is a coyote prob here in the Austin tx area.  But it's only a problem because people are worried about their cats.  I say the coyotes are good because they kill and eat the dear that kill and eat my plants.  OK, anywhooooo, thanks for the shot of the mammal specimen room!  For me, 'bringing home the bacon" means catching a big scolopendra crossing a desert road in the early morning hours....  HA!


----------



## cliff (Dec 14, 2006)

Very interesting range of emotional responses to this post.

Having lived long enough to watch the demise of the Africa which existed when these trophies were taken, I can say without fear of debate that hunting of this type had nothing to do with the extinction or drastic reduction of numbers of any of these animals. Habitat destruction, hunting to provide food for railroad workers and other industrial endeavors and poaching for a multitude of reasons is what has either completely eliminated or drastically reduced their numbers. Global warming (no matter what the cause) is quite probably going to eliminate the polar bear and some species of penguins.

How these beautiful mounts affect each person emotionally is a personal thing. But please be aware that the 6+ billion PEOPLE on this planet all share a responsibility for extinction of other creatures. We are terrible stewards of this beautiful planet which we have a certain amount of control of, and responsibility for.

I know that anyone who reads this forum loves all creatures or you would not be part of this. But lets look at facts. The fact is that sports hunting and fishing taxes and interest saves much habitat and continuance of many animals.  Cliff


----------



## funnylori (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow. Those animals are just beautiful. Stunning. My grandfather had a nasty looking lynx with fangs barred posed so that it was grabbing a phesant at the bottom of the stairwell just at the light switch in his house. You never saw it until you got right next to it, flipped the switch and turned towards the fridge, and GAH!! It was right in your face. Of course he kept all the kid's drinks in the fridge downstairs so that he could hear us scream on our way down. If you got hold of your nerves long enough to get to the bottom there was a gorgeous white fox to look at. He had it set in a glass case with a big picture of winter mountains in Alaska. On top of the fridge was a small bobcat waiting to pounce on you if you took too long, and then on the wall was a small bear hide.

I can't control what may have happend in the past. But I can appreciate what is left for us to see and remember the animals by now here in the present.


----------



## Wadew (Dec 15, 2006)

Devil,
Thank you so much for posting the photo's the collection is incredible. My grandfather had a room that was very similar from his fathers collection and I remember it well, when I was very little my dad would take us there and we would stand in in awe and look at the animals. Oh and Nicole thanks you for making stanley's trip more of an "adventure" ....lol
                                                   Cheers Girl!
                                                        Wade


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 15, 2006)

in my opinion, this is really amazing. naturally, i wouldn't condone the hunting of such animals, but the time when tigers, rhinos and leopards were fair game is part of our history. but unlike genocides and slavery, this left behind something pleasant to look at. big-game hunters have such an assortment of trophies, their homes look like museums and it's very captivating.


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 15, 2006)

That is the coolest room I have ever seen. Period.


----------



## kahoy (Dec 16, 2006)

that boar smiled... i think he like having pictorials...
;P


----------



## Texas Blonde (Dec 17, 2006)

Wadew said:


> Devil,
> Thank you so much for posting the photo's the collection is incredible. My grandfather had a room that was very similar from his fathers collection and I remember it well, when I was very little my dad would take us there and we would stand in in awe and look at the animals. Oh and Nicole thanks you for making stanley's trip more of an "adventure" ....lol
> Cheers Girl!
> Wade



Has Stanley arrived home yet?  What did the kids think?


----------



## Scorpiove (Dec 18, 2006)

Made me sick to my stomach, the animals them selves were impressive, but they can do that on their own without being dead.  This isn't an attack at all this is just an opinion.  If it were my collection I would end up burning it.  What made these animals better dead than alive in the wild?  It certainly didn't make them more beautiful.  These may have been hunted in a time gone by but people still hunt today and it makes me sick to my stomach.  Much like these pics did.  I'm just depressed from knowing that every single day we are loosing  species due to human negligence,  all the problems we rain down on the earth making animals extinct this just hits a sore spot .


----------



## tarsier (Dec 18, 2006)

my views on animal conservation aside,  that's a very impressive collection and I have never seen anything like that before


----------



## Katronmaster (Jan 30, 2007)

I must say, as an artist, that's a visual reference heaven! I could draw for hours in there...


----------



## Arietans (Jan 31, 2007)

An impressive collection. While I am not a great fan of hunting, credit where credit is due. Incredible.




> More African antelopes. Unfortunatly, I dont know all of the names.


from left to right

Oribi, Roan antelope, fallow deer (introduced), Red Hartbeest (bottom right), Impala.



> Here are more Africans. The black Rhino in the first pic is #2 in the Safari Club Internationals record books. My grandfather shot it when he was 30 years old.


From left to right

Klipspringer, upper => Black Wildebeest, lower => Eland (cow), upper=> Gemsbok, lower => Roan antelope, lower=> Sable antelope, Eland bull.


----------



## Lynnsdragons (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor babies..


----------



## Texas Blonde (Feb 1, 2007)

Arietans said:


> An impressive collection. While I am not a great fan of hunting, credit where credit is due. Incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  My grandfather knows what they all are, but he lists them off so fast I can never remember.  He really has a deep respect for the animals, as  most hunters I know.  Its amazing how much he knows about them.


----------



## reptyls (Feb 1, 2007)

*That is an incredible collection!!*

I could spend hours in there admiring those animals.


----------



## Arietans (Feb 2, 2007)

No worries. I used to run a game farm here.


----------



## KUJordan (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a very impressive room indeed!  I definitely think those who have regarded this post as one that offers people an opportunity to see incredible animals together as references and pieces of science are on the RIGHT track.  I think one of the things that captivates me more than even the mounts themselves is the amount of traveling your grandfather must have been blessed to be able to accomplish.  It looks like he saw the world which, unfortunately, is something that seems like a near impossibility to folks in my generation.

I just read this entire thread and it is the epitome of rediculous.  To all of you who have bashed this thread one way or the other and inserted your $0.02 about hunting and the CURRENT state of these incredible animals: you KNOW VERY WELL that this thread was not meant for that.  I find it more upsetting that adults (supposedly mature ones) can read a thread (which clearly states TB's disclosure about the ethics) and, because they feel their personal views regarding hunting are threatened by this post, feel they have to make their opinions known.  Grow up.  It is embarassing and it is certainly not fair to Texas Blone.  If you want to squabble over the rights and wrongs about hunting, poaching, beef processing or President Bush here's a little advice: start your own thread called, "How I feel about hunting, poaching, beef processing and President Bush" and see how many people even view it.


----------



## Sheri (Feb 26, 2007)

Check out the WH sometime - a thread like that would fare very well.  

Bottom line is that threads like this invite discussion.  No one attacked Texas Blonde - and these issues are still relevant today in different applications and context due to poaching and the black animal market.

Debate and discussion is a cornerstone of web-based community and so long as it stays within the rules, the community is stronger as a result.


----------



## MyNameIsYours (Mar 23, 2007)

I demand more pictures of Flat Stan, he rocks!


----------



## Heather (Mar 24, 2007)

WOW!  What an impressive collection!

Your Grandfather and Great Grandfather must have had a wonderful time seeing the world in all it's glory!

I'm not saying it's wrong or right, but it certainly makes me give great respect to all God's critters that are stil here!  Admire them now...


----------



## NBond1986 (Apr 27, 2007)

Galapoheros said:


> But you can't do anything to change what's happened. Nice to move on. Nice to see what was, just like people like looking at fossils. Complaining about it is completely a waste of thought.


yeah, so i guess mourning the dead is a waste of time. what's done is done. were I you, I should learn to phrase my sentences a bit better.

...................................................


But, as for my own opinion.....my grandfather and great grandfather also had their trophy rooms.....and both of them were from Bolivia.....my great grandfather having immigrated from Austria shortly after WWI.

I have learned to view them as specimens, incredible representations of what these animals look like in nature. Taxidermy is indeed an art, and these pictures are a great example of an AMAZING taxidermist. 

I in no way support hunting, nor do I condone it even if you're going to eat the animal. There's a supermarket for that. 

I'm not going to bash you on this. I think that it's an amazing collection of two generations. It is a family treasure. Cherish it. I have a few of my grandfather and great grandfather's things. They are priceless to me. 

Amazing specimens. And although there isn't anything that we can do for the fact that they were shot 60 years ago, it still is saddening when you think about the lives that were lost. There's no way around that emotion. Some of you should be a bit more sensitive to those that "bashed"......as they were only saddened by the lost lives, even if it were what seemed eons ago, and I doubt that they think any differently of the author of this thread.

To me, a life of any one of those animals is just as bright and important as one of a human......not so much because the animals are exceptionally amazing, but because humans are so exceptionally disgusting.

Wonderful pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## markface (Apr 27, 2007)

those are some amazing trophies ! when i was a kid (some thirty odd years ago) my best friends father had a room similar to that . seeing your pics has brought back some fond memories . thank you for sharing .


----------



## David_F (Apr 29, 2007)

Very impressive room, Sky!  Sorry some people here can't see the beauty through a little bit of sadness.  Also sorry I'm gonna kinda continue the pointless babbling..... 



NBond1986 said:


> I in no way support hunting, nor do I condone it even if you're going to eat the animal. *There's a supermarket for that.*


Okay, so there's a supermarket for people to buy meat.  This is exactly why I don't buy the "I respect all life therefore won't take a life and neither should you!" attitude of anti-hunters.  Until you've hunted an animal and taken it's life you have no idea what it means to really have respect for the animals you eat.  Without going into the whole PETA thing (if you want to get into that one check out the WH), being raised on a corporate farm, which is where most of the meat in grocery stores comes from, is not exactly the most dignified life for the animals we consume.  You're fine with the treatment they get there but can't "condone"  hunting, a sport, hell, a way of life for some, that requires the person to really understand and, hopefully, feel some kind of compassion for the animal.


----------



## NBond1986 (May 8, 2007)

David_F said:


> Very impressive room, Sky!  Sorry some people here can't see the beauty through a little bit of sadness.  Also sorry I'm gonna kinda continue the pointless babbling.....
> 
> 
> Okay, so there's a supermarket for people to buy meat.  This is exactly why I don't buy the "I respect all life therefore won't take a life and neither should you!" attitude of anti-hunters.  Until you've hunted an animal and taken it's life you have no idea what it means to really have respect for the animals you eat.  Without going into the whole PETA thing (if you want to get into that one check out the WH), being raised on a corporate farm, which is where most of the meat in grocery stores comes from, is not exactly the most dignified life for the animals we consume.  You're fine with the treatment they get there but can't "condone"  hunting, a sport, hell, a way of life for some, that requires the person to really understand and, hopefully, feel some kind of compassion for the animal.



Oh silly David.....you obviously failed to pay attention to the rest of my rant.
I didn't say I was anti-hunting, I just don't _condone_ it. Those are two DIFFERENT things. I have been on hunting trips myself.....but I didn't take part in the actual killing, although I have accompanied family and friends. I go for the hiking, and for the wonderful company of friends. I don't fight them and take their guns away!

Did you read the rest of what I said? I did not bash in any way. In fact, I congratulated her on the amazing collection and pictures.

By the way, in the past....I _have_ taken a few animal's lives for pure survival in the jungles of South America. And I didn't like it. I didn't _need_ to do that in order to have "respect" for the animals. So don't give me that bull. I've traveled to the Amazons countless times throughout my life....now THAT is what gave me respect for all animals. 

As for it being a "way of life" for some people.....that doesn't mean I have to condone it. Child molestation is also a way of life for some sick people.....do you condone it? I'd hope not. Don't bash me just because I don't quite agree with something that you like to do.

Read before you criticize.
That is all, my friend.


----------



## fangsalot (May 9, 2007)

that room is ace venturas nightmare! cool room! i like pumba,he was smiling,hehehe


----------



## phil jones (May 12, 2007)

what a fantastic room :clap: :clap: :clap: i enjoyed it all i would have loved to been a big game hunter them guys had balls to face them beast the bear would scare the crap out of me:worship: :worship: :worship: to the guys %%% phil


----------



## Lorgakor (May 12, 2007)

This room is a reminder of a time long past. The iconic image of a hunter standing over his well fought for trophy is something that is no longer tolerated as it once was. In the days of Texas Blonde's grandfather, the hunter standing over his prize was a romantic image, still so in her fathers time but not quite as much. Nowadays the only place where it is okay to see such images is in sporting and hunting magazines, and in your own family albums. Images such as these bring outrage and PETA. 

But it wasn't always so. The pictures of that room make me think of times when the animals shown were so plentiful that it was okay for hunters (I'm not talking about mass poachers) to take a few trophies. The numbers were so vast the hunter didn't make much of an impact. He was applauded for his courage in facing dangerous beasts, his intelligence for outsmarting it, his endurance for tracking it over endless miles and his love of it for making it into a trophy that he could admire forever in his own home. 

Of course the years of habitat loss, poaching, loss by disease and so on has changed our views drastically. We can no longer look at trophies such as these and imagine a lone hunter stalking his quarry, we can no longer think of him as a hero. He is now a murderer. Such is the way of _our_ world. We care much for our remaining wildlife, and thinking of anyone killing parts of it for sport brings outrage. But looking at this room, seeing the trophies mounted on the wall with their teeth bared does not make me sick. It makes me imagine the time when it was okay to do such a thing, animals were so plentiful that the lone hunter on his quest would make absolutely no impact on the populations. And it makes me sad, because our world will never again be that way, the trophy hunter is no longer a romantic image, but someone who inspires anger in others who are outraged over the single lost life that could have helped perpetuate the species.


----------



## Nich (May 13, 2007)

*Rotfl*

Another reminder that evryone needs attention. If you havent been in a game room then your in for a shock....lol. "blonde", I thinks a great thread....minus the whining. Game rooms still exist, most people in struggling situations and self-induced budgets have never seen one, let alone heard of one. As I've said before, It's funny how people make a big deal of things that are inherantley "controversal" yet never post on the happenings of politics that have to do with the hobby they claim to be involved in. Like a bans on inverts or simple legislation....as the board ages so will those who have a worthwhile opinion.


----------



## Nich (May 13, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> This room is a reminder of a time long past. The iconic image of a hunter standing over his well fought for trophy is something that is no longer tolerated as it once was.


It really depends on what income tax bracket they claim.....It was the whealthy that could do that then, and still echos today. Unfortunatley the line from poor to whealthy is much much thinner now.


----------



## Ted (Jul 28, 2007)

Texas Blonde said:


> I realize this isnt for everyone, and I posted it expecting to get many negative responses.  But please remember that when these animals were killed, ideas were much different.  Instead of getting angry at something that was done in the past, and isnt changeable, wouldnt it be better to work towards changing the future?
> 
> Again, I shared these so people can get a chance to see something new.  Not trying to upset anyone.


understood.
you are a-ok,.

those are gruesome, tacky, and yet impressive.


----------



## mischaaussems (Jul 29, 2007)

It's a cool room, very nice set-ups. I'm against hunting as a sport, but in those days it was very much accepted. Museums are still stuffed with these things and people still go to a museum to check these animals out. I own a few stuffed animals that were killed before World War II, now they are illegal, but why throw away someting that beautifull. 

Nice room, nice pictures.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 29, 2007)

Scorpiove said:


> Made me sick to my stomach, the animals them selves were impressive, but they can do that on their own without being dead.  This isn't an attack at all this is just an opinion.  If it were my collection I would end up burning it.  What made these animals better dead than alive in the wild?  It certainly didn't make them more beautiful.  These may have been hunted in a time gone by but people still hunt today and it makes me sick to my stomach.  Much like these pics did.  I'm just depressed from knowing that every single day we are loosing  species due to human negligence,  all the problems we rain down on the earth making animals extinct this just hits a sore spot .


i know this was posted a long time ago , but i just noticed it.

Burning this collection would be as stupid as stupid does... WHAT good would that do anyway. ok lets see we have some critter killed and mounted in a private collection BIG DEAL, noone ever whines when they go to the museum and see those same animals mounted in there do they? NO . How many of us here are glad to have species of tarantulas identified? WELL ask yourself how they do that? How many of our precious Ts are killed and disected jsut to ID them?  Now we have these animals that MAY go extince due not to hunting, not to mounting them but to habitat destruction. So we have some taken when they were plentiful and not even close to being endangered, GREAT i say. If they do go extinct how much more valuable will these be to future generations? To be able to see what WAS, and know why they are not around anymore. They cold be emmisaries for preventing habitat destruction. 
IF you think hunting has anythign to do with the extinction of most species, you are sadly mistaken. Some species yes, but very few. Most of the species were extinct way before we had firearms. Way before sport hunting was we know it was ever thought about. 
The problem that is causing the extinction or endagerment of most species is the way HUMANS treat the land. We polute it , we cut it down and build on it . It seems we have this annoying habit of seeing a beautiful wild place and wanting to live there and then we destryo the beauty of it by makeing it fit US instead of leaving it like it was when we thought it was beautiful. When the habitat these critters need is gone , they are gone. Hunters actually want to ensure there is habitat and that these animals thrive, not just survive. You see some of us just love them for being them. I have all but quit hunting , but my expieriences of hunting have taught me that we need to protect the animals and thier habitats. Also i have learned first hand what it is to take the life of your food. Let me tell you, when yo kill and butcher your own meat, its a lot more deep respect, and sympathy for the animals than it is if you go to the store and buy a package of steaks. Do you know that the native americans would actually pray for the animals they killed and thank them and the Great Spirit for the provision ? These days I only hunt with a Nikon, but still there is that awe and respect i would never have had with out hunting. 
On a note if people were all like you and wouldnt hunt, there wouldnt be very many of us would there? I mean how would a hunter / gatherer survive to learn how to farm if he didnt hunt? only so much you can do with berried and nuts...

So go be sick, just use the toilet not Sky's thread.


----------



## craig84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> i know this was posted a long time ago , but i just noticed it.
> 
> Burning this collection would be as stupid as stupid does... WHAT good would that do anyway. ok lets see we have some critter killed and mounted in a private collection BIG DEAL, noone ever whines when they go to the museum and see those same animals mounted in there do they? NO . How many of us here are glad to have species of tarantulas identified? WELL ask yourself how they do that? How many of our precious Ts are killed and disected jsut to ID them?  Now we have these animals that MAY go extince due not to hunting, not to mounting them but to habitat destruction. So we have some taken when they were plentiful and not even close to being endangered, GREAT i say. If they do go extinct how much more valuable will these be to future generations? To be able to see what WAS, and know why they are not around anymore. They cold be emmisaries for preventing habitat destruction.
> IF you think hunting has anythign to do with the extinction of most species, you are sadly mistaken. Some species yes, but very few. Most of the species were extinct way before we had firearms. Way before sport hunting was we know it was ever thought about.
> ...


Amen to that:clap: 
Burning them would be stupid thing to do, get over it.


----------



## rattler_mt (Sep 20, 2007)

for those of you who dislike hunting should REALLY take a very close look at who is doing the most to conserve lands and help out animals such as the rhino's and elephants( which *are not* endangered) and se just where the vast majority of the funds to protect these animals comes from. one of the largest groups protecting wetlands and doing their best to create more is Ducks Unlimited, a *HUNTING* organization. hunters also open their wallets wider and more often than any other group to help conserve habitat and keep species going. is it because they want to hunt these animals? sure thats part of it but hunters love these animals and the wild places they are found aswell.

i am a hunter. hunting is a major source of meat for my family as we regularly kill several deer(and hopefully an elk and pronghorn) a year specifically to turn our kitchen into a butcher shop to fill the freezer. my wife and kids help out and have no illusions where the grocery store pork chops come from and i wouldnt have it any other way. we cut steaks, roasts, make mincemeat for pie, make jerky and sausage.  i also hunt for horns........cause if all i was after was meat i would have dang short hunting seasons  

BTW polar bear meat is fine to eat though im told it tastes very fishy......their livers, however are so high in Vitamin A that it is toxic to ppl.


----------



## lucanidae (Sep 21, 2007)

> such as the rhino's and elephants( which are not endangered)


I'm not anti-hunting, and I'm pro taxidermy (do some myself) but I'd thought I should step in here and say that the black rhino is critically endangered, and even feared extinct in West Africa.  Just google search it if you don't believe me.


----------



## rattler_mt (Sep 21, 2007)

the not endangered comment was meant for the elephant only, sorry if i was unclear..........


----------



## jenniferinny (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are some incredible mounts. Very well done.. 
Of course, I'm glad we're not trophy hunting things like that anymore, but, those mounts should still be preserved. 
My grandfather and great-grandfather were trappers and worked as lumberjacks. I've got a couple pelts from him, some skulls too. 
I still think that controlled hunting when used as part of a management program is a good thing. I'll probably be getting my deer permit next year. My family is living in northern Michigan right now. Most of my relatives get a deer or two each season that they use for food, and mount if it was a decent size.


----------



## charlet_2007 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> part of me dies when i see this


I totally agree with you on this one.. But it was way back when and shes right things have changed.. (for the worst i'm afraid)  but kool taxidermy... It's amazing what people can do.. I know here in Bass pro there animals they have there says they all died of diffrent causes and they had them taxidermy to show people and such... I know we have about 3 taxadermy things on my mom an dad house walls.. 2 anlope (spelling?) and some fish my dad cought...


----------



## -Sarah- (Oct 8, 2007)

I think Skye did an excellent job explaining why she wanted to post these pictures  I for one have never seen some of the different types of African antelopes, and all of the animals are so beautifully preserved it looks like they're still alive and frozen in time. Yeah, most of the animals are now endangered, but getting upset over something that happened years ago won't bring the animals back to life. Just my two cents  

-Sarah


----------



## Rakie (Oct 15, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Whether it happened in the past or not, it represents a wild disabandon of respect for nature. Tigers, almost extinct in the wild. Black Rhino's, almost extinct in the wild except for Western Black Rhinos, they're gone completely. Asiatic and African Leopards, both threatened in the wild. The majority of the African Hoofed stock, threatened in the wild. It may have happened years ago but the heads on the wall are part of their downfall. Don't get me wrong. Hunters are actually one of the better sources of conservationism in America. Ducks Unlimted has saved and restored more wetlands than the private sector and the government combined. Deer hunters has actually set back the balance lost by the extinction of mega predators in North American forests. But hunting for the sake of blowing some animals brains out and putting its hide on a wall is disgusting no matter how you attempt to rationalize it to me.


You never know, maybe they had some 200 lbs Rhino ribs with BBQ sauce, or you see how the Leopard is halfway out of the wall ? Maybe they ate its ass. Only the Great Grandfather and Grandfather would know. PLENTY of people go hunting for Deer, shoot their target, and send the head in for Taxidermy. 

Nowadays, they send in a picture, and its made of scratch from a mold.

Back then none of those animals were endangered so the thought of killing them off wasn't in their heads really. And don't forget Teddy Rosevelt. One of the greatest conservationists the world ever saw, and he killed each one of those animals. Hunters have great respect for nature and do really try to conserve. Our problem wasn't with over hunting, its with poachers. Poachers kill and sell the parts like Ivory tusks, lion skins etc etc to people who don't even hunt. There's a big difference.


----------



## jarrell (Nov 14, 2007)

That room was very impressive, and professional. I see nothing wrong with hunting animals that are legal to kill, and have a strong survival rate. I just dont like the overhunting we have done that wiped out alot of species of animals, And also trophy hunting rare animals.  I belive that the animal is more worth alive then dead.


----------



## Kimix (Nov 17, 2007)

That is indeed a beautiful collection. 

While I hate seeing mounted animals, and it always makes my cry (as I am now), I feel a collection like that serves as a testament to a era past.  For those that like hunting and mounting, its an amazing collection that few would ever get to see, for those that are upset, its a reminder of our fragile world and how important it is to protect and conserve it.  So everyone, whether happy or angry about it, should be able to take something from it. 

I also did not see it mentioned, but before the days of computers, advanced photography, and the ability to make life-like recreations, preserved specimens were the way people learned about animals. Even if you don't like them you have to realize they served an important part in evolution of the study of biology/zoology. And yes, I realize those particular specimens are in a home and not out helping science, but where do u think museums, schools and institutions got the animals from?

I also find it weird that people are so upset about this, yet theres a whole bunch of people on this forum that kill and mount bugs. Why is the killing and mounting of bugs any less upsetting to people (especially people that like bugs), then the killing and mounting of a larger animal?

I nearly threw up yesterday when I opened a thread about a someone mounting a giant water bug. I love giant water bugs


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 18, 2007)

Those have to be the most beautiful mounts I've seen to date. I LOVE taxidermy and I long to do it one day. Heck even if I'm only preserving people's pets its a huge fascination to me! 

If an animal with me dies I usually preserve it and I also collect fresh dead if they look free of disease (I still disinfect everything of course, but I'm not taking some mangey old alley cat... that would be aesthetically bad and the smell... gah). I have feet and wings, bones, skulls and feathers everywhere here. I like to cuddle the bird wings at night because they are so soft and comfortable. I used to chew my cockatiel's foot. 

I love to hunt! I don't allways kill if it's a bug or a pigeon. I just love the chase. Even as a kid chasing grasshoppers and cicadas in my alotment. Catching those giant flies that bite, catching four inch dragon flies in the heat of summer in Russia... mmm yeah... you learn so much! You develop and discover. 

Some of my best memories are snuggling the pretty mounted animals and rugs and skins in my neighbours house. She has zebra, tommy gazelles, leopard and lion skins. Probably more, lots of traditional african drums and all kinds of things from her travels. My stepdad used to travel africa too but he only brought back drums, spears and two foot high carved idols. 

Thank you so much for showing! Your stuff is incredibly beautiful!  I envy you, I'd be in there every day just snuggling fur and feeling each different kind and falling asleep. Heck you may walk in there one day and find me nestled up there on a mount near the ceeling all curled up and warm.


----------



## Longbord1 (Nov 18, 2007)

AMAZING! your grandfather was some prolific hunter!!

It is amazing to see that kind of stuff.


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 19, 2007)

While I do find it amazing, interesting, informative, beautiful etc...that tiger made me sooo sad, only because they're my favorite and therefore I'm a bit biased.  I went to the Columbus Zoo and they had a real tiger pelt that we could touch, it was actually confiscated at the Columbus Airport, someone was trying to smuggle it in.  That is what is so sad to me, is that this stuff is going on today.  I understand that it was alright back then when tigers were everywhere.  But today, when most of the tiger species are extinct and the rest are critically endangered, it is a true tragedy to see that there are still idiot people killing them for their pelts.  Your grandfather was a great hunter, and from the quality of his room, I'd say he respected those animals even though he hunted them.  You can just see it in the way they're preserved.  Thank you for sharing that with us, Sky.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Nov 21, 2007)

Overall the room is... interesting.

It definitely serves as a testament to a bygone era (Thankfully).  It's bothersome for me to see things like the rhino, elephant tusks, and lil' tiger cub there because those are declining species which have been directly affected by "Great White Hunter" types killing indiscriminately during the 20th century.  Because of habitat destruction and shrinking available land, these species are having a hard time bouncing back from that period of disrespect and lack of appreciation for nature.  

But overall, the collection is very impressive and I can appreciate its historic value and artistry.  It's important that collections like those, and ones found in public museums go on to serve as public awareness tools for these species that still currently need our help.  For some people it's the closest they may get to those animals and hopefully even those stuffed skins can leave enough of an impression to warrant some respect.  Hopefully their beauty will inspire someone to do something to help the animals and habitats in crisis.

By the way, I am in  no way inferring I know anything about your grandfather TxBlonde, I'm sure he's a great person.  I hope he understands what a powerful impact his collection will leave on people.


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 21, 2007)

UrbanJungles said:


> Overall the room is... interesting.
> 
> It definitely serves as a testament to a bygone era (Thankfully).  It's bothersome for me to see things like the rhino, elephant tusks, and lil' tiger cub there because those are declining species which have been directly affected by "Great White Hunter" types killing indiscriminately during the 20th century.  Because of habitat destruction and shrinking available land, these species are having a hard time bouncing back from that period of disrespect and lack of appreciation for nature.
> 
> ...


not quite true but good effort


----------



## UrbanJungles (Nov 23, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> not quite true but good effort


Thanks for the profound insight.


----------



## nspeissegger (Dec 22, 2007)

impressive


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Dec 30, 2007)

I know I know it was perfectly leagal at the time the tiger was shot
but just think if no one shot any tigers would we have only 5,000 left in the wild? would we have them so close to extinction?

sorry to anoy any one I just realy love the big cats ya know


----------



## Diggy415 (Dec 30, 2007)

im also one of those who thinks it's sad, even back in the day, but on a positive note, im glad it got use this way instead of on the black maket like the rhino horns and elephant tusks, im also sure the meat was eaten and not wasted?????  you can send me the polar bear by the way. that in a window would be soooooo funny. or open the door and have it remotely go when it opens to scare soliciters etc  lolololol


----------

